# Markeaton Culvert (our first exploration)



## discobean (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey hey….Myself , Shambles and some others including my girlfriend decided to go down the markeaton culvert…now I know theres been pictures posted recently but as this was our first documented exploration im posting our results…

Just a side note: back in the 60’s my dad and his friends used to go down the culvert ..one day two of my dads friends wanted to go down there but it was raining hard and my dad chose not to go…his friends still went and a sudden rush of water swept his friends all the way thru to the other side they were lucky to be alive….they were reunited on the local news a few months back ..i bet if you did some newspaper achive digging you would find the report from back then

We were hoping for now rain…..we woke up…no rain…we take one step out the front door…it starts raining…but we went anyways

Here we go

The beginning










compost bin




shambles snapping away




spiders anyone?














one of our many stops along the way




the end






so there we go….hope you enjoyed them..we had a fun time doin it…and now I have wellies I can do more​


----------



## Zero (Jun 1, 2008)

please resize those pics. takes forever!!!!!


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 1, 2008)

Zero said:


> please resize those pics. takes forever!!!!!



I agree. Something like 640 x 480 is good and loads quickly.


----------



## phill.d (Jun 1, 2008)

Your gonna have to re size those pics smaller mate.. There way too big to load on the page.


----------



## discobean (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah sorry guys....ive done it hopefully it will load better now...


----------



## shambles (Jun 1, 2008)

Think I preferred the underground walk to the surface walk I would usually take through town. Enjoyed the culvert, nice and steady explore.....and a few laughs along the way too.


----------



## discobean (Jun 1, 2008)

shambles said:


> Think I preferred the underground walk to the surface walk I would usually take through town. Enjoyed the culvert, nice and steady explore.....and a few laughs along the way too.



im sure five people walking thru town in wellies didnt look dodgy at all....or when we all piled in to the bogs to wash our hands and that big massive bloke came face to face with us all....lol


----------



## phill.d (Jun 1, 2008)

It looks like it's snowing down there in pic 7


----------



## discobean (Jun 1, 2008)

phill.d said:


> It looks like it's snowing down there in pic 7




it was all the damn flies....but i like that pic...kinda looks like a starry night reflecting off the water


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one guys - going to have to get myself a pair of wellies and head down there sometime


----------

